# Satan's Cattle



## rabbithutch (May 11, 2012)

Satan developed a large herd of cattle, sheep and goats.  Every day he would take them to Heaven to graze in the splendid pastures there!

Jesus confronted him one day and told him he couldn't graze his herd on the Holy Pastures. 

Satan continued to graze his animals in Heaven.

Jesus finally confronted him and told him if he didn't stop, he would have to him to court and sue him.

Satan fell into a fit of laughter that lasted for a long, long time.

When he finally recovered, Jesus looked at him quizzically?

Satan said, "Good luck finding a lawyer in Heaven!"


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2012)

Very Good!


----------



## shoneyboy (May 12, 2012)




----------



## wildflower (May 14, 2012)

It's the truth


----------

